# Aquamark: Negativ-Rekord brauchte 4 Wochen zum Durchlaufen



## PCGH-Redaktion (22. Oktober 2015)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Aquamark: Negativ-Rekord brauchte 4 Wochen zum Durchlaufen*

					Im Aquamark gibt es zwei neue Rekorde auf Hwbot. Der erste ist ein neuer Bestwert mit erstmals über 600.000 Punkten. Daneben gibt es einen neuen Niedrigstwert mit nur zwei Punkten - da der Benchmark Frame-basiert ist, hat der Durchlauf ganze 28 Tage gebraucht.

					Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Aquamark: Negativ-Rekord brauchte 4 Wochen zum Durchlaufen*


----------



## FanboyOfMySelf (22. Oktober 2015)

und der nächste limitiert die fps dann auf 1 
dafür brauche ich keine alte Hardware,


----------



## bootzeit (22. Oktober 2015)

Krass . Damit meine ich das "2 Punkte System" 

@FanboyOfMySelf

Wie willst du das mit aktueller Hardware schaffen, erklär mal ?? Mit´m Runtertakten alleine ist es nämlich nicht getan.


----------



## Jan565 (22. Oktober 2015)

Ist mal ganz was neues. 

Nicht wer bietet mehr, sondern wer bietet weniger? 

So etwas sollte es mal häufiger geben. Ist mal eine gute Abwechslung zum Extremen. 

Wer bietet zum Beispiel weniger im Super Pi 32m ?


----------



## FanboyOfMySelf (22. Oktober 2015)

bootzeit schrieb:


> Krass . Damit meine ich das "2 Punkte System"
> 
> @FanboyOfMySelf
> 
> Wie willst du das mit aktueller Hardware schaffen, erklär mal ?? Mit´m Runtertakten alleine ist es nämlich nicht getan.



man könnte zb. seine FPS auf 1 limitieren oder auf 0.8, das würde mir aber zu lange dauern, ich würde direkt den score manipulieren.
damit es nicht auffällt Zeit, Frames anpassen.


----------



## S!lent dob (22. Oktober 2015)

FanboyOfMySelf schrieb:


> und der nächste limitiert die fps dann auf 1
> dafür brauche ich keine alte Hardware,



Und darf als Spielverderber nicht mehr mitspielen, bist du als Kind nie ans Tageslicht mit diesen menschlichen NPC´s gekommen oder was?


----------



## FanboyOfMySelf (22. Oktober 2015)

sorry das verstehe ich nicht.


----------



## fushigi01 (22. Oktober 2015)

Mal ne blöde Frage, ich kenn den Benchmark nicht und versteh ihn grad auch nicht so richtig, ist das ein CPU- oder GPU-basierter Benchmark? Weil eine auf 1200Mhz "übertaktete" 980Ti ist ja nicht unbedingt der Rede wert. Der Zweitplatzierte hat eine höher getaktete CPU (6.565MHz zu 6.512MHz) sowie GPU (1400/2000 zu 1200/1800), aber warum hat er dann weniger Punkte? 

Edit: Ah, ok, ich glaub ich habs mir grad selber beantwortet. Der RAM beim Erstplatzierten ist deutlich höher (3.934MHz zu 3.599MHz). Das wirds wohl sein.


----------



## Pitzah (22. Oktober 2015)

FanboyOfMySelf schrieb:


> und der nächste limitiert die fps dann auf 1
> dafür brauche ich keine alte Hardware,



Im Artikel steht doch drin, umgerechnet 0,13 FPS. Also würdest du mit Limit auf 1 FPS verlieren


----------



## PCGH_Mark (22. Oktober 2015)

Kleiner Fehler: Es sind 0,13 Fpm (Frames per Minute) bzw. 0,002' Fps.


----------



## FanboyOfMySelf (22. Oktober 2015)

oh shit, für ein Punkt braucht man dann über 8 Wochen.
zwischen durch dann noch ein Stromausfall, jo läuft.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (22. Oktober 2015)

PCGH_Mark schrieb:


> Kleiner Fehler: Es sind 0,13 Fpm (Frames per Minute) bzw. 0,002' Fps.



Macht nix, fällt kaum auf 

Klar ist so etwas mal lustig zu lesen aber mit dem Ergebnis schon ziemlich ausgereizt. 4 Wochen und länger im Dauerbetrieb nur für ein Ergebnis wäre nix für mich und ist in meinen Augen eher brotlose Kunst


----------



## bootzeit (22. Oktober 2015)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Macht nix, fällt kaum auf
> 
> Klar ist so etwas mal lustig zu lesen aber mit dem Ergebnis schon ziemlich ausgereizt. 4 Wochen und länger im Dauerbetrieb nur für ein Ergebnis wäre nix für mich und ist in meinen Augen eher brotlose Kunst



Wenn du´s genau nimmst ist es das extrem übertakten auch .


----------



## Dr Bakterius (22. Oktober 2015)

Würde ich mittlerweile auch nicht mehr machen, übertakten ja aber nur so lange es in normalen Anwendungen spürbaren Schub gibt


----------



## TessaKavanagh (22. Oktober 2015)

Die Frage ist doch eher ob da irgendwo eine Rundung in der Punkteberechnung vorgenommen wird und somit ein valides Ergebnis mit 0 Punkten erreichbar ist


----------



## Meroveus (22. Oktober 2015)

Das ist doch mal ein nettes Ergebnis


----------



## Narbennarr (22. Oktober 2015)

FanboyOfMySelf schrieb:


> man könnte zb. seine FPS auf 1 limitieren oder auf 0.8, das würde mir aber zu lange dauern, ich würde direkt den score manipulieren.
> damit es nicht auffällt Zeit, Frames anpassen.



Du bist ja n netter! 
Zum Glück gibts noch Leute die sowas aus Spaß noch ehrlich machen

Ich finds witzig, mich wundert nur warum doch dieser recht schnelle Prozessor genommen wurde, es gibt doch zig langsamere Modelle?! Oder läuft auf denen das Programm nicht mehr?


----------



## Noxxphox (22. Oktober 2015)

dafuq ich dreh schon am rad wen ich 5min fürn bench bei alter hardware brauche xD


----------



## M4xw0lf (22. Oktober 2015)

PCGH_Mark schrieb:


> Kleiner Fehler: Es sind 0,13 Fpm (Frames per Minute) bzw. 0,002' Fps.



Kam mir gleich so "viel" vor. ^^


----------



## Tiz92 (22. Oktober 2015)

Um sowas zu machen muss man erst mal drauf kommen.


----------



## Nuallan (22. Oktober 2015)

Glückwunsch.. oder Beileid.. je nachdem. Unterbieten könnten das wohl nur noch die Next-Gen-Konsolen.


----------



## P2063 (22. Oktober 2015)

das ist so bekloppt, dass es schon wieder gut ist


----------



## Frontline25 (22. Oktober 2015)

Bei 0,002 fps muss man angst haben, dass der Benchmark sich aufgehangen hat


----------



## DOKTOR_IGNORANT (22. Oktober 2015)

Frontline25,
ich würde erstmal denken das der Treiber abgeschmiert ist .


----------



## CD LABS: Radon Project (22. Oktober 2015)

Frontline25 schrieb:


> Bei 0,002 fps muss man angst haben, dass der Benchmark sich aufgehangen hat


Akute Angst sogar, das hier versucht den minimal möglichen Abstand zu "aufgehangen" auszutesten!


----------



## S!lent dob (22. Oktober 2015)

Ich frag mich ja wie er gemerkt hat, das sich der Bench eben nicht aufgehängt hat


----------



## Jan565 (22. Oktober 2015)

Über eine Stunde auf den Bildschirm gesehen ohne die Augen zu zumachen. 

Oder oben Rechts bei den FPS nachgesehen.


----------



## Frontline25 (22. Oktober 2015)

Jan565 schrieb:


> Über eine Stunde auf den Bildschirm gesehen ohne die Augen zu zumachen.
> 
> Oder oben Rechts bei den FPS nachgesehen.


Da würde ja 0 Stehen, weil es 0,002 fps sind 
Obwohl ich glaub fraps zeigt immer ganz kurz ne 1 wenn ein bild kommt


----------

